# Swiftwater Rescue Course - Rescue 3 / ACA



## outwash (Oct 21, 2011)

*a couple of questions*

Hi. I had a few questions that imcoildmfindmon your web page.

1) what is the main difference between the 2 classes?

2) which would be most appropriate for a class 3-4 kayaker wanting a intro swift water class?

3) what is the cost of the classes?

Thanks a lot


----------



## Sawatch Rescue (Apr 17, 2010)

Thanks for your interest, Outwash. PM sent.


----------

